# Live vom Po in Italien



## Main Waller (9. März 2010)

Hi Leute,

ein paar Jungs von uns sind seit Samstag am Po unterwegs  ....
Bereits am Sonntag früh konnten SIe schon einen kleinen Waller von 1,30  m
überlisten.
Am Montag früh konnten Sie dann einen Dicken zum landgang  überreden ... 






Einen weiteren Dicken haben Sie leider  nicht Haken können, da das Vorfach verdreht war ...
Fisch platt, U-Pose platt  ....
Dann zu guter Letzt noch einen Waller von ca. 1,80 m kurz vor der  Landung ausgeschlitzt ...

Bin mal gespannt was noch kommt  ...

Viele Grüße
Martin

Ps. Die Wetterlage sieht zimlich beschiesen aus ....
     Temp. bis max. 2 Grad und Sturm bis 100 kmh
     Ab morgen soll noch Schee hinzukommen


----------



## zanderzone (9. März 2010)

*AW: Live vom Po in Italien*

Halt uns mal weiter auf dem Laufenden!!


----------



## Doc Plato (9. März 2010)

*AW: Live vom Po in Italien*

Petri!

Habt Ihr was von der Umweltsauerei vor Ort was mitbekommen?


----------



## Main Waller (9. März 2010)

*AW: Live vom Po in Italien*



Doc Plato schrieb:


> Petri!
> 
> Habt Ihr was von der Umweltsauerei vor Ort was mitbekommen?



Hi Doc Plato,

wie gesagt die Jungs sind noch bis Samstag unten ...
Es gibt keine Sichbaren anzeichen ...
Keine Ölablagerungen oder der gleichen...

Viele Grüße
Martin


----------



## Main Waller (11. März 2010)

*AW: Live vom Po in Italien*

So hier nochmal ein paar News vom Po

Also die Jungs konnten jetzt 36 Std nicht fischen,
da Sie starken sturm mit Windböen von bis zu 130 kmh hatten.

Gestern Abend haben sie dann die montagen wieder ausgelegt und konnten kurz nach dem auslegen einen Waller von 1,40 m fangen.

Viele Grüße
Martin


----------



## rob (11. März 2010)

*AW: Live vom Po in Italien*

na das hört sich ja ganz gut an!
petri zu den wallern.
bitte halte uns am laufenden ob öldreck runter kommt.
seid ihr im delta?
lg rob


----------



## Main Waller (11. März 2010)

*AW: Live vom Po in Italien*

HI Rob,

sind noch bis Samstag am Mittellauf ....

Viele Grüße
 Martin


----------



## Main Waller (13. März 2010)

*AW: Live vom Po in Italien*

So nun sind alle wieder gut zu Hause angekommen.
Trotz Sturm, Sonne, Regen und Schnee sind noch ein paar
schöne Bilder entstanden.

Viele Grüße
Martin


----------

